# COLLEGE FOOTBALL - 2013



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2013)

Well,

Surprise. Surprise.

Rank Team Record Votes

1 Alabama (58) 0-0 1,498

2 Ohio State (1) 0-0 1,365

3 Oregon 0-0 1,335

4 Stanford 0-0 1,294

5 Georgia (1) 0-0 1,249

6 South Carolina 0-0 1,154

7 Texas A&amp;M 0-0 1,104

8 Clemson 0-0 1,083

9 Louisville 0-0 1,042

10 Florida 0-0 894

11 Florida State 0-0 845

12 LSU 0-0 802

13 Oklahoma State 0-0 755

14 Notre Dame 0-0 748

15 Texas 0-0 677

16 Oklahoma 0-0 579

17 Michigan 0-0 531

18 Nebraska 0-0 382

19 Boise State 0-0 328

20 TCU 0-0 323

21 UCLA 0-0 286

22 Northwestern 0-0 199

23 Wisconsin 0-0 185

24 USC 0-0 134

25 Oregon State 0-0 129

Others Receiving Votes: Michigan State 95, Baylor 92, Virginia Tech 86, Miami (FL) 85, Arizona State 53, Kansas State 43, Fresno State 36, Vanderbilt 19, Washington 17, Northern Illinois 16, Mississippi 11, Utah State 8, Georgia Tech 6, North Carolina 3, Arizona 3, Cincinnati 3, Penn State 2, Brigham Young 1


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2013)

I would have never guessed that Alabama would be pre-season Number 1


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2013)

Playoffs!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Go ILLINI!!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 20, 2013)

With the Hokies dropping like flies, BAMA / VT may end up a glorified scrimmage.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 20, 2013)

ESPN called out the two AP pollsters who didn't vote for Bama. They then had Herbstreet and another talking head discuss why Bama should be #1 and the second head mentioned that Bama's biggest opponent was themselves for being complacent, mentioned how they just about lost 3 games last year, including LSU and Georgia. Thought Herbstreet was going to stab that poor guy for pointing out the obvious.

Here's hoping Mizzou fares better in year 2 of SEC play. We don't see Bama this year, but should still be a fun season to watch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 20, 2013)

I see that Ohio State and Notre Dame are over-ranked again.

I also think it would be hilarious if Louisville goes undefeated in their cupcake schedule, and the BCS has to make a decision whether or not to allow them to play the NCG. You though the Alabama-ND game was an ass-whoopin? Just wait until Louisville gets a chance at Bama.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 20, 2013)

11 days. Our first opponent is that football power house New Mexico State.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2013)

The WEST VIRGINIA MOUNTAINEERS kick off the season against the William &amp; Mary Tribe.

I'm worried.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2013)

Let's go Manhattan....oh wait, they cut the football program in the 70s.

Also cut the football program at Hofstra where my old man was the PA guy in the early 70s.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, Bama ranked #1, but only plays (2) two ranked teams all season, none in the Top 5, only (1) one in the top 10 with LSU coming in close at #12. Normally, this would be ripped apart and said to be a fluffed schedule. Since its Bama though...........................

Note, I hate the entire BCS system and how it ranks teams.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 20, 2013)

Mizzou - if you're in town for a game this year, let me know - I have a parking pass and tailgate before most games... plans are fluid. Beer will flow.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 20, 2013)

TouchDown said:


> Mizzou - if you're in town for a game this year, let me know - I have a parking pass and tailgate before most games... plans are fluid. Beer will flow.




I intend to get there for a couple games. A&amp;M game is on my wishlist, as is Florida.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2013)

Weren't there some people on this board last /year and actually thought Notre Dame had a chance against Alabama?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I also think it would be hilarious if Louisville goes undefeated in their cupcake schedule, and the BCS has to make a decision whether or not to allow them to play the NCG. You though the Alabama-ND game was an ass-whoopin? Just wait until Louisville gets a chance at Bama.




Whoa whoa whoa, just slow down there a minute. Louisville is basically an ACC school now. That makes it impossible for them to play well in important situations. I think it's a bylaw or something.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 20, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I also think it would be hilarious if Louisville goes undefeated in their cupcake schedule, and the BCS has to make a decision whether or not to allow them to play the NCG. You though the Alabama-ND game was an ass-whoopin? Just wait until Louisville gets a chance at Bama.
> ...




Nuh uh...we are in the American Athletic Conference or some such bullshit. The Big East dissolved underneath us, and the ACC didn't have an opening for us yet, so this season is absolutely worthless (aside for the fact that we still have a shot at an AQ BCS bid). There isn't a decent game on our schedule, much less a cant-miss home game.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 23, 2013)

$EC seems to always be first in the USA Today rankings and last in the US News rankings.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 23, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Louisville is a member in waiting, so I have absolute faith that they will do their best to live up to the reputation that other ACC member schools have worked so diligently to cultivate over the years...

...the reputation of $hitting the bed at the most inopportune time.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 26, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Weren't there some people on this board last /year and actually thought Notre Dame had a chance against Alabama?




YUP.

Hell, I was ready to bet Manti Teo's girlfriends life on the game.

Actually, I don't remember who I thought would win that,


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

You are a notre dame homer so u picked notre dame


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2013)

This site is pretty cool (and/or depressing depending on what team you root for).

http://www.winsipedia.com/


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> You are a notre dame homer so u picked notre dame




I have always had a special kind of hate for Notre Dame.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> This site is pretty cool (and/or depressing depending on what team you root for).
> 
> http://www.winsipedia.com/




What I get out of that is OU is over-rated, over-rated, over-rated. (As is ND)


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 30, 2013)

envirotex said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > This site is pretty cool (and/or depressing depending on what team you root for).
> ...


Explain. We are historically a top 5 or 6 team in almost every category.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 30, 2013)

Ranked #1 more than any other team---&gt;http://www.winsipedia.com/ranking/weeks-at-ap-number-one

Is OU at the top of any of the other categories? No, therefore, over-rated. (As is ND).


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 30, 2013)

No, but we're in the top 5 in most.

If you want to compare us to UT, then we are ahead in 8 of the 12 categories (with 1 tied).


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 3, 2013)

I can feel that this is going to be a loooooonnnnggggg season.

WVU was down to William &amp; Mary 17-7 at halftime. Second half looked much better, but still.

It gives me ZERO confidence that we can keep the score within 40 this week out at Norman.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Mack Brown must be getting nervous about his retirement since Manny Diaz is looking for a job today...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 9, 2013)

Woo Hoo! My Buffs have doubled their win total from last year!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Go Illini! 45-17 craziness.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 13, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> I can feel that this is going to be a loooooonnnnggggg season.
> 
> WVU was down to William &amp; Mary 17-7 at halftime. Second half looked much better, but still.
> 
> It gives me ZERO confidence that we can keep the score within 40 this week out at Norman.




well, at least the score was within 40. 

but a loss is a loss. It is a shame that we went from scoring 50 points in losses last year, to only putting up 7 points.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 13, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel that this is going to be a loooooonnnnggggg season.
> ...


Welcome to the club. uke:

At least our defense is playing much better.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 13, 2013)

The Bama vs A&amp;M game should be fun this weekend.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2013)

We have to travel to Maryland. I think we will find out more this weekend, if we have a shot at a winning season or not.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^ I need to get a brown bag on our Mountaineer.

damn.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 28, 2013)

^^ I suppose I need to take back that comment.

It was actually a great game, I'm glad I went up for it. Was a beautiful day too


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2013)

When do college hoops start? I miss going to those, even as a mid major guy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Flippin' Ohio State....


----------



## envirotex (Sep 29, 2013)

Chalk up a W for Texas against Bye...no one injured, no shame. I'm hopeful, at least until about Thursday.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 30, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ I need to get a brown bag on our Mountaineer.
> 
> damn.


Just when I think you couldn't be any worse, you go and do something like this and totally redeem yourself!


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Flippin' Ohio State....




Go Bucks!

The OSU weakness is their defense, but even it did a pretty good job stopping Wisconsin's run.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2013)

Wisconsin has a running game?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 30, 2013)

Boomer01 PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ I need to get a brown bag on our Mountaineer.
> ...


Yeah, We'll get our break someday. We just gotta keep our eyes open.


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Wisconsin has a running game?




They were averaging something stupid like 350 yds/game heading into it.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow. That was something. We're going to get annihilated the rest of the season.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 4, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Wow. That was something. We're going to get annihilated the rest of the season.


8 days and counting.

:bananadoggywow:


----------



## envirotex (Oct 4, 2013)

Two Fletcher's corny dogs and that might have been funny.


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 8, 2013)

Bump. Hope we can pull off an upset at UGA.

They have already announced Mizzou/Florida is at 11:30AM. Frack. I wanted to do a shrimp boil, but I'm not getting up at the crack of dawn to do that for an 11AM type game. Hell, I'll barely be buzzed.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 8, 2013)

That's not proper SEC tailgating talk! Regardless of game time, there is always time to get drunk and cook. You just gotta start when the sun sets the day before.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2013)

A beer before game time while standing next to Big Tex is always necessary...even if the game starts at 11.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, hello there, defense! Glad you could make the season...


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Oct 14, 2013)

Completely outplayed.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 15, 2013)

Penn State kicked Arse, it was great !

and WVU didn't lose.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 19, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Welcome to the ACC.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, that was embarrassing. They had two receivers and a RB that our D absolutely could not stop in the second half. Strong has been calling a really stupid game plan the last 2 weeks. Our defense won the game for us against Rutgers, but they lost it for us this week. Oh well, at least we didn't have a prayer of getting to the NCG even if we won out. The only thing we can hope for is that UCF loses another game and we win out to get to a BCS game.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

Buckeyes still undefeated, but boy has it been a lackluster two weeks. Hope to see them win out, even though two of the top 3 teams would have to lose one to have a chance at getting in. Just shows how broken the BCS is though, when you can have a team that goes undefeated for two straight seasons without a BCSCG appearance.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

I think the buckeyes were on probation last year?


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

They were, but despite 19 straight wins, they're ranked at #4 in BCS, with no way of leapfrogging 1-3 based on SOS.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

After Oregon got their ass handed to them last year I'm surprised they are still right number two to be honest they're terrible


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^ That's the problem. You beat up on a bunch of Pac 10 teams and maybe one "real" win, and you're the greatest thing since sliced bread until you play someone who has a defense.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

BTW, is everyone in sports media done dangling from the nuts of Georgia now?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

my bad BCS has FSU # 2

Ohio hasnt really played anyone noteworthy, and the 2 semi ranked teams they did play they didnt really kill them or anything..

Even the BCS computers have flashbacks of Ohio's BCS Collapses...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2013)

Just don't let them play an SEC team. Easy.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^Especially Ole Miss...amirite?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, yeah, they're in the SEC. DUH! 

I know i know. Little jab in the ribs for being an LSU grad. However, your jab landed nothing but air. I'm not a fan of college football and haven't seen a single game this year.  I see the players as pampered cry-babies who are only in school to make the big time. I saw enough during my tenure in the athletic department.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 21, 2013)

Turns out it is possible to score 1 point in college football. You just have to find a way to make the opposing team not show up...

http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?id=332922296


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I went to the Ohio State/PSU game the other night. My seats were frickin' AWESOME. I'm glad I got to witness history, in that Penn State received and ass whooping of epic proportion (worst loss in 111 years). So much for having the Bucks on "upset alert" last weekend.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm thinking the horns and :wv: should be a good match up...I wish we had an emoticon...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2013)

????


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2013)

Go Knights!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2013)

Go Manhattan!

Oh wait, we haven't had a team since before I was born?

Uh, go Minot State?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, that was a game. Just like I expected. I won't say it was good.

Did anyone else cringe when they saw Jonathan Gray's calf start flapping?

He's out for the season. Too bad, he's a nice kid.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 11, 2013)

My alma mater does not have a football team and I could care less about college football. I do love all the scandals though. College Hockey is where it's at.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2013)

I like my college hoops. Blew out my ankle in a 3 on 3 league. I like college hockey too. It was the thing to do on a Friday night in Vermont.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2013)

envirotex said:


> I'm thinking the horns and :wv: should be a good match up...I wish we had an emoticon...




And you were Right. I didn't have that same faith in the Mounties. We just aren't any good this year. 

But that was a great game.


----------



## Weavs33 (Nov 18, 2013)

Any Lafayette or Lehigh grads on here? Big game this week


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 23, 2013)

What does my 2yo daughter ask to watch when she gets up from her nap today? Mickey Mouse, Sophia, Dora? Nope. Football. It's the little things that let you know you are raising your daughter right.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 25, 2013)

Gator fans, avert your eyes. Everybody else point and laugh! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05h49R4QX9U


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy for Ga Southern- great party school!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 25, 2013)

Muschamp. Heh heh.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 26, 2013)

Things are about to get crazy here this Saturday.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 26, 2013)

I heard people have been tailgating since last week...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

All my Auburn friends are going nuts, I mean they barely beat and should have lost to a shitty UGA team that lost to fuckin Vandy, and Auburn think they have this one in the bank?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 26, 2013)

^^

Delusional fans. Everybody team has some.




wilheldp_PE said:


> I also think it would be hilarious if Louisville goes undefeated in their cupcake schedule, and the BCS has to make a decision whether or not to allow them to play the NCG. You though the Alabama-ND game was an ass-whoopin? Just wait until Louisville gets a chance at Bama.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

Ask your auburn buddies if they'll be cheering on the Tigers, War Eagles, or Plainsmen this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]They are not talking to me,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I told them Auburn has no class, signing players that got booted off other schools for discipline / criminal conduct. See Cam Newton and whoever their current QB is…[/SIZE]


----------



## ktulu (Nov 26, 2013)

^^ Nick Marshall is the QB's name. UGA kicked him off the team. When THAT happens, you know he must have done some crazy s$%t!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 26, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> ^^
> 
> Delusional fans. Everybody team has some.
> 
> ...




I said it would be hilarious. I didn't say it had a chance at happening. Louisville is going to play Auburn in the first game of the season in 2015 or 2016. That's going to be an ass-whoopin too.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

Auburn has a history of setting up "interesting" season opening matchups and then loosing though..

I think Alabama / FSU would be an interesting _fake_ championship game this year, reminds me of the 1990's.. (FSU not UA)

We went to one of the CU friday night pep rallies in Boulder a few weeks ago, a lot of fun but I can see why they loose, I didnt see many of the football team that could have weighed more than 195? Maybe the starters dont have to attend the pep rallies?


----------



## Supe (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll be pulling for Auburn, whom I loathe with a passion, because its the only realistic way that I could see the Buckeyes in the Championship game after they annihilate Michigan.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

C'mon. We all know that Ohio State and the SEC don't mix.


----------



## Mike M PE (Nov 26, 2013)

Let the Bucks get a crackhead at them this year and we shall see!


----------



## Supe (Nov 26, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> C'mon. We all know that Ohio State and the SEC don't mix.




Big difference between the current team and Tressel teams of past. We can score now. A lot. And remember, we spanked the last SEC team we played in a bowl game, which was Arkansas.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 26, 2013)

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon. We all know that Ohio State and the SEC don't mix.
> ...


This was meant to funny, right?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

Old, but still good.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't stop!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll finish with this.






:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2013)

I actually picked the Auburn over Alabama game in my weekly picks. But then, had the worst week of the season, as I picked damn near every other game wrong.

this season sucks.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe the Auburn fans were not that delusional.

What a way to win, or lose, a game.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2013)

Watched my Ohio State game with a bunch of DIE HARD Ohio State fans, including some former players who are colleagues of mine. Needless to say, the room went batshit crazy on that game ending interception.

Thanks Auburn! Now I just need to make sure they lose in the SEC championship so there's no chance of them leap-frogging my Buckeyes.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2013)

I will note that it's pretty disgusting that the Alabama kicker has already received death threats from "fans." Stay classy, Alabama.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2013)

Supe said:


> Watched my Ohio State game with a bunch of DIE HARD Ohio State fans, including some former players who are colleagues of mine. Needless to say, the room went batshit crazy on that game ending interception.
> 
> Thanks Auburn! Now I just need to make sure they lose in the SEC championship so there's no chance of them leap-frogging my Buckeyes.






Forget about that. Your worry is Michigan State next weekend! (Says this fairweather MSU fan)


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2013)

Michigan State can't score. Even a bad offensive day for Ohio State should still be enough to one up MSU, who does have a very stout defense. But a 14-3 victory over Minnesota isn't saying much. At least our defense can't get any worse after what they did this past weekend. I pray that they shitcan Luke Fuckstickle next year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I was on the road and didn't catch the Minnesota game, but they were looking good against Michigan a couple weeks ago. We'll see... Mich State seems to choke in important games and take a lot of penalties.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2013)

Supe said:


> I will note that it's pretty disgusting that the Alabama kicker has already received death threats from "fans." Stay classy, Alabama.


I know every fanbase has a few bad fans that just take things a little to far, but I think the bad apples in the Bama fanbase take the cake.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2013)

Totally looks like


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2013)

Saban Completely through his kicker under the bus and took no blame for the loss, what a joke as a leader....

I think the rest of the country is probably glad to not see an sec team dominate another fake champ ship game, but I can't see ohio state beating anyone other than the cupcakes they play in their shitty division....

Of course FSU could always loose to Duke in the big acc championship game


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ How does Ohio State this year look any different from the Oregon/heavy hitting offensive teams of recent years?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

It doesn't matter when they actually go up against a defense with size and speed....

Same results......


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2013)

Yup. They haven't played anyone with size or speed in the last two years...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

Did urban Meyer ever say why he ditched Florida? Nervous breakdown? Wife not like Gainesville? Maybe less pressure in Ohio?


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Did urban Meyer ever say why he ditched Florida? Nervous breakdown? Wife not like Gainesville? Maybe less pressure in Ohio?




Not enough time with family, took the year off, family wanted to be/encouraged him to take the OSU position since he's an Ohio native and that was his dream job.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2013)

Interesting article about tonight's Big 10 game:

"That is what this game means to Michigan State. It's a chance to grab a carrot the Spartans have been chasing for 25 years. It's a chance to show the program is real, it matters, and it doesn't just exist to shock a top-10 team once in a while and then lose the next week.

Dantonio has done one of the best program-building jobs of anybody in the country. Michigan State has won 11 games in three of the last four years. But even that amazing run has been tinged with a lack of national respect"

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-football/news/20131204/big-ten-champinship-ohio-state-michigan-state/#ixzz2moMDA7Yk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2013)

MSU is basically the South Carolina of the big 10.... Lol at Ohio State...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Lol at Ohio State...


lusone:


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Unbelievable Bedlam game! What does OU get as a reward: Bama. Hopefully it doesn't get out of hand early.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2013)

See Post 93 and read to the end of the page.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2013)

Go North Dakota State! (Sorry Fraz)

The rest of you can Go Fargo Yourselves.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 21, 2013)

I just realized I'll get to Vegas just in time to place bets on Michigan State to win the Rose Bowl. Go State!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 31, 2013)

Help wanted: Head Football Coach for Large University in Texas

Must be able to schmooze boosters. http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10160356/texas-longhorns-hire-search-committee-new-football-coach

Must recognize quality recruits. http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/09/27/mack-brown-disputes-johnny-manziel-as-safety-talk/

Must realize that offense plays to gain yards and score points while the defense does the opposite.

Salary: A bazillion dollars.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 2, 2014)

All I can say is for Texas to keep its money grubbing mitts away from Coach Dantonio!

Sparty on


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2014)

Go Knights!!!!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 3, 2014)

Roll Tide (your sorry losing @sses outta here)! :bananapowerslide:

Couldn't happened to a more deserving coach / team IMO


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2014)

Now we just need an FSU win in the BCS Chumpionship to declare that the SEC has been dethroned.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2014)

Ha ha, bama. No love for them even from an SEC grad. However, go auburn tigers / plainsmen / war eagle and get that win.

Win, lose or draw, the SEC is still the dominant conference.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

im gonna break ranks and pull for FSU, I am so fucking tired of Auburn (&amp; my Auburn "friends") AU just has no class IMHO

Cam Newton - Thief kicked out of another program

Whoever their current GQ is - Similar criminal kicked out of UGA..

FSU probably no better but go Noles!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> FSU probably no better but go Noles!


Like their Heisman winning QB almost being charged with sexual assault?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2014)

and people say it is basketball that is full of thugs and criminals?!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> and people say it is basketball that is full of thugs and criminals?!


I thought that was congress?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > and people say it is basketball that is full of thugs and criminals?!
> ...


that's criminals and cowards


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


oh, my mistake.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Saban has a couple of serious issues with his teams. #1 is kickers. Starting against LSU two years ago, and continuing up to the missed FG at the end of the first half in the Sugar Bowl. There is no effing excuse for a college program with that kind of reputation to have such a huge hole. #2 is motivation. He seems to only be motivated by national championships. Three years ago, when Bama missed the NCG, Utah decided to actually play to win and whooped up on the Tide. Sure enough, same thing happens this year. I'm sure Saban gets a bonus for winning a NCG...he should have to return some of his paycheck for losing a lesser bowl game.


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad I didn't watch last night's game. They still have no defense whatsoever at LB, corner, and safety positions, and Luke Fickell needs to be fired within the week. Oh well, it's all moot. Football season was over after the Michigan State game. I've yet to watch a single BCS bowl, and don't plan on starting now.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2014)

EM_PS said:


> All I can say is for Texas to keep its money grubbing mitts away from Coach Dantonio!
> 
> Sparty on




Now Louisville might be going after your D coordinator.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2014)

Didn't MSU just give Dantonio and his coaching staff a massive raise following the Rose Bowl?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2014)

willsee said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is for Texas to keep its money grubbing mitts away from Coach Dantonio!
> ...




Bring back Bobby!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2014)

College FB is just full of so many classy people like Bobby Petrino!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2014)

^^

lol, it might be time to let that anger go RG.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2014)

He deserves to be back in the Big East though.....


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2014)

He's in the Sun Belt these days, isn't that even worse?


----------



## envirotex (Jan 6, 2014)

Strong is a good choice for Texas, I think...

He's got recruiting ties in Texas and Florida, so that's good.

As long as he wins, he won't have to worry about schmoozing the boosters...It's funny, though, one of the first pics in the local paper is him hugging Coach Royal's wife. We have some good ole boys with deep pockets who will like that...Not sure what he will do with Applewhite as co-OC. The boosters love him.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> College FB is just full of so many classy people like Bobby Petrino!




Petrino is a miserable piece of shit...but I don't want him here to teach morals. He's a hell of a football coach. I wouldn't calibrate my moral compass to anybody in the public limelight.

Also, Louisville isn't in the Big East any more (this year was AAC, next year will be ACC).


----------



## envirotex (Jan 6, 2014)

No. 9 and No. 22 tonight. Just goes to show money doesn't buy everything...


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, but that's also based on alumni sales, endorsement deals, TV markets, etc. The #1 school has the largest student population of any school, and two of the other top 4 are right up next to it, including stadium size relevant to # of seats.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 7, 2014)

That was a great game last night, as was each BCS game this season. I am excited for the new playoff system, but hope that it wont take long until they expand to 8 teams. I think 4 isn't enough, but it's a start.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2014)

So the criminals beat the crooks. Or is it the other way around?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 7, 2014)

This morning I was most amused by reading the facebook banter from last night. It seems that many people (not Auburn fans) were touting the SEC's dominance early in the game.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Not many excuses Auburn (SEC) can make. There was clearly just better athletes playing for Florida St. That was shown on that last game winning drive.

I do admit from Auburn's perspective it was probably one of those "we did not lose we just ran out of time" type deal. Neither defense was playing well late in the game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2014)

lets pit the FSU QB and the AU QB in a spelling bee sometime


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2014)

looks like Petrion is going back to Louisville... I wish College Football would stop supporting this poor behavior. I know they wont, but its sad..

and just think someone like George OLeary just had a few "streches" in his resume and got canned from ND and hasnt been heard of since..

But pieces of shit like Petrino, Cam Netwon, etc keep getting 2nd and 4rd chances.....


----------



## willsee (Jan 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> looks like Petrion is going back to Louisville... I wish College Football would stop supporting this poor behavior. I know they wont, but its sad..
> 
> and just think someone like George OLeary just had a few "streches" in his resume and got canned from ND and hasnt been heard of since..
> 
> But pieces of shit like Petrino, Cam Netwon, etc keep getting 2nd and 4rd chances.....




OLeary just won the Fiesta Bowl.

He hurt Jurich more than anyone and so if Jurich (Athletic Director) forgives him who am I to judge. He wasn't who I preferred (I preferred Strong to stay) but I'm not going to stop supporting my alma matter over the coaching choices.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2014)

not saying stop supporting your alma mater but I just think its wrong the ways these college teams go about their business with criminal players who probably cant read and coaches that are terrible examples of human beings.. but thats how the future mike vick and ray lewis's of the world come to be i reckon...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^^True that...

This past game featured all the things that are wrong with college football.

Auburn had a QB that was kicked out of another university for reasons I do not remember now. The same happened with Cam Newton, which was dropped by Florida because he stole a laptop. Then Auburn paid him big money to play for them. What????...I know...SEC investigated and there were no violations. Yes...And I am tall, handsome, and heck of a ladies man.

FSU had a QB that we all know by now the situation he was. In his case there we will never know what happened there but the kid has a "swagger" that makes me wonder.

But as long as you know how to throw the ball, run all over other athletes, etc etc...you pretty much can go to any college you want, even if you do not give a crap about studying.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2014)

Glad to see Manzell is headed to the NFL. Now he can be an overpaid first round draft pick whose small stature, reckless flailing outside the pocket, and up for grabs lob passes will make him the next Brady Quinn/Jimmy Clausen.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2014)

Supe said:


> So the criminals beat the crooks. Or is it the other way around?




I think that's right.

BTW. This is a culture that starts in high school. If you are the best athlete, you are a team leader...it doesn't matter how you spend your time outside of Friday night lights.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> not saying stop supporting your alma mater but I just think its wrong the ways these college teams go about their business with criminal players who probably cant read and coaches that are terrible examples of human beings.. but thats how the future mike vick and ray lewis's of the world come to be i reckon...




Louisville now has men of questionable moral character coaching their two top sports. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/college/sordid-tale-louisville-basketball-coach-rick-pitino-sex-scandal-article-1.398496

I think my favorite quote from the story is this



> Pitino admitted under questioning by police investigating the charges to having had sex with Sypher on Aug. 1, 2003 in an after-hours tryst at* an upscale Louisville eatery*.


I thought this all went down at an Applebee's? :huh:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> > Pitino admitted under questioning by police investigating the charges to having had sex with Sypher on Aug. 1, 2003 in an after-hours tryst at* an upscale Louisville eatery*.
> 
> 
> I thought this all went down at an Applebee's? :huh:




Nope. Porcini's. An expensive Italian joint.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 9, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > > Pitino admitted under questioning by police investigating the charges to having had sex with Sypher on Aug. 1, 2003 in an after-hours tryst at* an upscale Louisville eatery*.
> ...


Ah, forgive my mistake, but after looking up Porcini's menu I don't know that I'd call it expensive, not by Atlanta standards at least.

http://www.porcinilouisville.com/


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I just think its wrong the ways these college teams go about their business with criminal players who probably cant read and coaches that are terrible examples of human beings.. but thats how the future mike vick and ray lewis's of the world come to be *SEC rolls* i reckon...




Fixt


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2014)

> Baxter Cain: Do you think Shaq got rich playing in Orlando? Hardly, he made his fortune moving to L.A. You know how much he makes now?
> 
> Douglas "Swish" Reemer: As much as he made playing in college?
> 
> Baxter Cain: What? No, a lot more! Big money, and you can too!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

lol she looks like applebees material


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder if Auburn fired its Special Teams Coach yet?

I had to delete all my AU family from facebook just before the game, couldnt take any more of their shit...


----------

